

Everything you need to know about Yahoo's security breach - webdisrupt
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/01/06/everything-you-need-to-know-about-yahoos-security-breach/#

======
300bps
This type of thing happens all the time and is the only reason I run AdBlock
software in Chrome. Three years ago I got a virus from a reddit ad while using
Chrome and it took me several hours to clean it out. The reddit team made
jokes about it:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/e7988/a_numbe...](http://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/e7988/a_number_of_reddit_users_have_reported_finding/)

